
Thoughts on WebRTC Data Channels? - commention
I&#x27;m web game developer. I&#x27;ve been developing my games with Web Socket technology. I was planning to try WebRTC at some point and I already started to develop a game with it. It&#x27;s a fast-paced FPS shooter. I need low latency values. So I thought WebRTC might be good choice. According to Can I use website, it&#x27;s only not available on IE and Edge in major web browsers.<p>I just want to ask, does anyone have any experience with WebRTC data channels at big scale? And should I really use it on my project? I can still go with Websocket, but I really want to try and see if it&#x27;s powerful.
======
opendomain
WebRTC is peer to peer This means that if one of your players has a slow
connection, then the updates to everyone else may be slow.

The API for WebRTC is similar to WebSocket, so the client side JS should be
easy to set up, except for initiating the connection. You will need to setup a
STUN and perhaps a TURN server to get everyone to join correctly.

If you are using the WebRTC for voice for the player to hear, you will also
need to setup a Media server, probably with SIP.

~~~
commention
Thank you for your answer. Well, I'll plan this game in an environment that
doesn't require authoritative game structure. Players will basically broadcast
their position and rotation information to other players and that's all.

So even if user has low speed internet connection, we'll see him slow or laggy
basically.

There are also some libraries that provides easy-to-use APIs for WebRTC. I'll
prefer them in this case.

I really want to use WebRTC. Because this technology looks awesome, especially
for lower latency values. I'm just thinking, it can be good choice for that
kind of fast-paced game.

I looked up for some examples on web, that uses WebRTC on game, unfortunately
couldn't find. So I was thinking, there should be reason for that.

